# دائرة التحكم بالمحرك الخطوى



## FinalSpeed (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن دائرة تحكم لموتور ستبير 3 امبير واخر 4.7 امبير 
2 فاز - 4 فاز 6 اطراف 4 اطراف 8 اطراف بالمواصفات دة
لكل موتور دارة تحكم نخش فالموضوع انا دلوقتى لو دخلت 
على Google واكتب Stepper Motor Drive Circuit
الاقى مئات الالاف من النتائج والدائرت و المخططات والمعلومات 
طبعا عشان اختار اللى يناسبنى لازم اكون لدى خبرة طويلة خصيصا
فى مجال الالكترونيات اتنمى انكم تفدوينى بمخططات وصور ومعلومات
عن دوائر التحكم فى الموتير وتكون تلك الدوائر سريعة مقاومة عالية 
قليلة الاخطاء تكلفة معقولة تكون دريفر وليس كنترول للترتبط ب انفرنيسر او بريك اوت بورد
يعنى محتاج دائيراتن واحدة للمحرك 2 فاز 3 امبير (6 اطراف )
واخر 2-4 فاز 4.7 امبير (6 او 8 اطراف السلوك )


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم الحل الامثل لك

اشتري عدد درايفرات حسب عدد المحاور التي ستعمل عليها ماكينتك ويكون الامبير الخاص بالدرايفر اعلى قيمه انت محتاجها يعني اذا كان اكبر محرك عندك 4 امبير ممكن تشتري درافرات 7 امبير ثم ستجد في الدرايفر مجموعة سويتشات لضبط امبير الخرج تضبط كل درايفر حسب المحرك المتصل به


----------



## FinalSpeed (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا استاذ طارق_بلال ولكن لم تفهمنى بعد اريد ان تدعمونى بالمخططات والخ 
للذهاب الى فنى الكترونيات للتصميم *الدوائر وليس انى اشترى
وشكرا لافادتك
*


----------



## zibara (9 أغسطس 2011)

عزيزي الأخ فاينل سبيد طلبك إن شاء الله عندي
على كل حال واجهتني هذه المشكلة و الحمدلله حللتها عبر صناعة درايفر موثوق 100%
الدرايفر موجود في المرفقات 
ملاحظة الملف عبارة عن مجموعة من الدرايفر للموتورات, الدرايفر الذي نفذته هو في 
FIGURE 3: Drive Configuration for a 4-Wire Stepper Motor
مع استعمال موسفت من نوع IRF540
و لكن لي ان اسئلك هل ستدير المحرك من مايكرو كونترولر او من درايفر خاص


----------



## المسافر ب (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة و الله و بركاته
أخي العزيز zibara هل أنت متأكد من هذه الكارط؟
أنا صنعت ماكينة CNC منذ تقريبا ثلاثة أشهر و ذلك بعد مجهود 10 أشهر 
و تعرضت لمشاكل كثيرة و كثيرو و خاصة في الالكترونيك.
و أنا أنصح الجميع من التثبت من المكونات الالكترونية قبل البدأ في التنفيذ
يعني نذهب الى بائعي المكونات الالكترونية و نمدهم بقائمة المكونات فإذا كانت متوفرة نواصل و إذا كانت غير متوفرة نغير الدرايفر
أنا صنعت ثلاثة درايفر متنوعة و في كل مرة أجد أن المكونات غير مكتملة
و في الأخير استقر الأمر على هذه الكارطة و هي عبارة عن 4x1
أي تعمل درافر و أنترفاس و هي الآن شغالة جيدا.
و لكم الرابط:
http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm


----------



## zibara (12 أغسطس 2011)

المسافر ب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة و الله و بركاته
> أخي العزيز zibara هل أنت متأكد من هذه الكارط؟
> أنا صنعت ماكينة cnc منذ تقريبا ثلاثة أشهر و ذلك بعد مجهود 10 أشهر
> و تعرضت لمشاكل كثيرة و كثيرو و خاصة في الالكترونيك.
> ...



و عليكم السلام 
اخي العزيز الحمدلله هذا الدرايفر إستعملته في مكنة السي ان سي الخاصة بي 
و قد صنعت منه بوردتين كل واحدة لقيادة محرك خطوي مستقلة عن الاخرى
مقادين بميكروكونترولر لكل منهما
و الحمدلله المحركات يعملون بشكل ممتاز
تحياتي​


----------



## يعرب عبد الحسين (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلا م عليكم ...هل ممكن من اخي المحترم ارسال المخطط التوضيحي لطبهعه وتجميع الدائرة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عدنان ابوسته (2 نوفمبر 2011)

zibara قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> 
> اخي العزيز الحمدلله هذا الدرايفر إستعملته في مكنة السي ان سي الخاصة بي
> و قد صنعت منه بوردتين كل واحدة لقيادة محرك خطوي مستقلة عن الاخرى
> ...


 
تكفى والله انا ادور لها من زمان والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عدنان ابوسته (2 نوفمبر 2011)

zibara قال:


> و عليكم السلام​
> 
> اخي العزيز الحمدلله هذا الدرايفر إستعملته في مكنة السي ان سي الخاصة بي
> و قد صنعت منه بوردتين كل واحدة لقيادة محرك خطوي مستقلة عن الاخرى
> ...


 
تكفى
والله انا ادور عليها من زمان الله يجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## eng_7ooda (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابن الشط (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dreamcast (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد دائرة لمحرك الخطوة 60byg350 وجزاكم الله خيراا.


----------



## dreamcast (20 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد دائرة لمحرك الخطوة 60byg350 وجزاكم الله خيراا.*


----------

